
ApostropheCMS – An Open-Source Node.js CMS for the Enterprise - rmbryan
https://apostrophecms.com/
======
arnorhs
Honestly, yet another CMS that ties your UI to your CMS is not what we as an
industry need.

I know it seems nice and it has a lot of nice features (features that have
been in other CMSes before) .. but this is just an old school way of thinking.

Any enterprise, before anything else, should be looking at headless CMSes,
primarily in my opinion. This is what I advise all of our enterprise clients.
(we have no horse in the race)

The benefits of headless CMSes are multiplied by enterprises with very large
and rich content needs, and generally, what these businesses need, is less
coupling of things.

I'd rather look at something like strapi, which is open source, has a MVC
architecture built on express, is headless by default, more than a single db
option, has a graphql api etc.

Or if you want to go SAAS, use Prismic.io or Contentful

~~~
zeroprox
It looks like it can be headless if you want it to be.
[https://github.com/apostrophecms/apostrophe-
headless](https://github.com/apostrophecms/apostrophe-headless)

~~~
rmbryan
Confirmed, can run fully-headless or a mix of hybrid with mix-ins.

------
hbcondo714
This may not be geared towards the enterprise, but I would like to see a CMS
that provides content monetization and paid memberships as a native feature.
Ghost recently announced their latest version[1] with Stripe integration and
has paid memberships[2] in beta.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21322712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21322712)

[2][https://ghost.org/members/](https://ghost.org/members/)

~~~
baenziger
[https://www.flow.li](https://www.flow.li)

~~~
hbcondo714
Thank you, their paywall & trial services sounds good. I'm not seeing any
information on pricing though. Do you by chance know how much they charge?

------
kiddico
What in the world is going on with those videos?!

It brought my gpu's (Radeon VII) video decode to 90%, and brought my whole pc
to a standstill.

Edit:

Interestingly if I use OBS to record it happening, and use AMD AMF as the
encoder, then the decode load only hits 73%. After swapping over to cpu x264
encoding, back to 90%+ (Peaked at 96%). Might have a power limit for
encode/decode. Weeeeird.

------
rmbryan
Specifically of interest: [https://docs.apostrophecms.org/apostrophe/core-
concepts/tech...](https://docs.apostrophecms.org/apostrophe/core-
concepts/technical-overview)

------
atentaten
This looks interesting.

Comparing it to something like Adobe Experience Manager/CQ, I wonder if it has
mobile editing modes and if any large enterprises outside of their customer
logos section are using it.

~~~
at-fates-hands
The editing menus are not totally responsive. If you don't mind some swiping
left and right, then you'll be fine. But no, it doesn't have a specific mobile
editing UI.

~~~
boutell
Correct, mobile editing hasn't been a priority so far. Of course you can build
mobile responsive sites well with it.

------
zelon88
It looks interesting but on an Android smartphone the demo UI was pretty
garbled.

Also I like the pitch but I think you need to focus more on what separates
this from the status quo.

------
wilsonfiifi
I like the fact that it has a how to deploy to Heroku section because that
means you can also deploy to Dokku or Flynn or just use Herokuish on it’s own
with Docker.

~~~
boutell
Yeah, that was our main reason for documenting Heroku. It has all the same
concerns as the alternatives and it's widely known.

------
dubcanada
Uses MongoDB?

Has anyone used this before? It has a bunch of nice features but I don't
understand what separated it into a "Enterprise" category.

They also seem to have migrated to a completely different platform from 1.5 to
2 (PHP -> NodeJS). So that doesn't really scream stable Enterprise to me.

~~~
smcleod
"Why you should never, ever, ever use MongoDB" (2015):
[http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2015/07/19/why-you-should-
ne...](http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2015/07/19/why-you-should-never-ever-
ever-use-mongodb/)

Choose boring technology - especially for a relatively simple use case such as
a CMS.

~~~
boutell
2015 was a while ago for MongoDB and most of those issues no longer apply.
That article could stand an update.

~~~
joepie91_
Frankly I have no intention to write an update to the article.

Anyone who, after reading that list of issues and seeing the repeated sketchy
behaviour of MongoDB (the company), _still_ doesn't recognize the deep-seated
issues behind how MongoDB is being developed and marketed, isn't going to be
convinced by an updated list of grievances either. It'd be a waste of my time
and energy.

But if you _insist_ on evidence that they haven't actually meaningfully
improved, this is their latest problem, from a few months ago:
[https://www.ongres.com/blog/benchmarking-do-it-with-
transpar...](https://www.ongres.com/blog/benchmarking-do-it-with-
transparency/)

Seriously. My original article wasn't just a to-do list for the MongoDB
developers. It was meant to illustrate the deeper problems with MongoDB, and
how it's a database that was developed just to have a product to sell, not to
actually build a better database.

If that message still hasn't gotten through to people, well, I've tried.

~~~
boutell
There are competing implementations of MongoDB's API. Microsoft's CosmosDB is
promising but, last I tried it, not complete enough for Apostrophe. AWS
DocumentDB may be up to the task, if the plaintext search indexing features of
Apostrophe were replaced with an alternative.

~~~
joepie91_
In the meantime, PostgreSQL has perfectly good querying capabilities,
_including_ for JSON if you need schemaless data for some reason, working
full-text search, and (unlike MongoDB's API design) an injection-resistant
query API.

What's the point of continuing to pour engineering resources into something
that doesn't actually improve upon what's already available?

~~~
boutell
MongoDB supports indexing of nested and array properties and has a 16MB
document size limit for BSON documents. Those things help a lot in a CMS; if
you prettyprint an Apostrophe page in MongoDB the structure just pops out at
you.

We've had good experiences hosting it both with the community edition and with
Atlas. When your documents make up a page tree and have a lot of structure
within each document that would otherwise involve extra joins, it's a nice
representation and we really haven't paid a price for using it. If we had, we
might have made other choices. YMMV.

------
pjmlp
I like it, doesn't look very enterprise to me (think Liferay style of CMS),
but it surely has lots of good work put into it.

~~~
rmbryan
What makes Apostrophe CMS not enterprise?

~~~
wolco
What plug-on/integrations do they support?

~~~
boutell
For example, there are salesforce integrations, as well as the apostrophe-
passport and apostrophe-saml modules which leverage passport to achieve
compatibility with most single sign-on solutions.

------
pupppet
Marvel lawyers, assemble!

